# What substitute for graphics/cinepaint?



## YuryG (Jun 2, 2019)

Unfortunately, now graphics/cinepaint disappeared from ports. And I do not know other high-depth (16-bit channels) images editing tools available for FreeBSD. Are there any?


----------



## rsronin (Jun 2, 2019)

gimp?


----------



## YuryG (Jun 3, 2019)

rsronin said:


> gimp?


GIMP is great, but it's 8-bit colour. It can read 16-bit images, but  autotranslates them to 8-bit and cannot operate in HDR mode. For my knowledge.
Although, graphics/luminance-qt5 could be an option. Shall see.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 3, 2019)

I've never used Cinepaint but it's always sad when this happens. On the bright side, it seems there's some hope it could be revived upstream some day. So it's possible it may make it back into the ports tree down the road. Personally I won't hold my breath.

Have you considered graphics/krita?


----------



## YuryG (Jun 8, 2019)

Beastie said:


> I've never used Cinepaint but it's always sad when this happens. On the bright side, it seems there's some hope it could be revived upstream some day. So it's possible it may make it back into the ports tree down the road. Personally I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Have you considered graphics/krita?


Shall wait in hope for new Cinepaint. Krita is KDE, which I do not use. Not sure if Krita is HDR editor also.


----------



## aragats (Jun 8, 2019)

YuryG said:


> GIMP is great, but it's 8-bit colour. It can read 16-bit images, but autotranslates them to 8-bit and cannot operate in HDR mode.


Am I missing something? From GIMP's FAQ:


> GIMP 2.10 was released in April 2018 and is the first version of the program to feature processing with precision of 16-bit and 32-bit per color channel.


And here is a screenshot from my GIMP:


----------



## YuryG (Jun 8, 2019)

aragats said:


> Am I missing something? From GIMP's FAQ:
> And here is a screenshot from my GIMP:
> View attachment 6583


Oh, thanks! I had to use Cinepaint in the times on Gimp version <2.10. Had not rechecked since.


----------

